# This color beagle



## Jody Hawk (Jan 30, 2013)

This is my female Goldie. She's 1.5 years old and is becoming a good little rabbit dog. She's a grade dog, her sire is AKC but dam wasn't. I'd love to find a AKC female like her. Anyone have this color dog? I wouldn't exactly call her a lemon.


----------



## DeucesWild (Jan 30, 2013)

Jody I have a young(11 mos) male colored about like the one you have pictured. I believe there called a Bri-color.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 30, 2013)

DeucesWild said:


> Jody I have a young(11 mos) male colored about like the one you have pictured. I believe there called a Bri-color.



Post a picture if you can.


----------



## Dallen92 (Jan 30, 2013)

My grandpa had one like that and he always called it a lemon spotted beagle. That is all I have ever heard them called really. Type it on Google and I bet that's what you get.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 30, 2013)

we call them yellow creek up this way.


----------



## Russ@R&R (Jan 30, 2013)

I had a female that was almost totally that color, except for a little white on chest, feet & tip of tail. I don't know what the color is called either, but I named her Copper.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jan 30, 2013)

I would call that Tan & White.   If there is dark brown,tan, and white some folks call that a "Liver Tri".  A true lemom is more yellow than tan and has a PINK nose.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm with you chuck tan & white would be the Akc color for registering .


----------



## Hardwood (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd call her pretty! Love that head on her Jody


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks. She was my favorite out of the litter of eleven pups. Only four survived and she was one of them.


----------



## daddy ron (Jan 30, 2013)

jody we never knew what color to call her but we always knew she was a rabbit dog go on and find that akc dog and i will take her


----------



## chrisclayton33 (Jan 31, 2013)

Good looking beagle you got there.


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Jan 31, 2013)

Really pretty dog!!


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Feb 9, 2013)

Very!!!!


----------



## goose buster (Feb 14, 2013)

Warfield red


----------



## OVERULD (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like my Reagan - she's a Basset/Beagle mix (Bagel) and shows great signs of being an awesome rabbit dog.  I have not hunted her but sort of thinking about it.  She's a big pet right now - goes to the office with me everyday.  When I walk her in the evening - she finds every rabbit scent in the neighborhood and has jumped many of them. We've had some great chases with me trying to hang on to the leash!  Wonder how she'd do with a pack of experienced dogs?  Is that a good way to train her?

Six Weeks






9 Months


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 14, 2013)

Jody I really like her HEAD, think this is the FIRST time I've ever agreed with HardWood


----------



## Chuck Terry (Feb 15, 2013)

Awesome head for a female!  Most females have a smaller head and keener muzzle than males.


----------



## beagle pup (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a male and female colored like that but the color is more lighter more of a tan color i have heard them called lemon spotted beagles and liver colored beagles.i 'll try and post some pictures of them


----------

